# Not seeing all the replies in a thread, or confused by their order?



## Makai Guy

*The Help file below was written for our former vBulletin installation.  Since we have converted to XenForo bulletin board software, this post no longer applies.*

This bbs software provides several options on how a thread is displayed.  Each results in the replies being shown in a different manner.

These options are accessed in two different ways:

Via the _Display Modes_ link in the blue bar just above the top post _while viewing a thread_.  Changing your selection here affects your current session only.


Via your bbs profile options under _Thread Display Options | Thread Display Mode_.  Any changes you make here become your default settings for future sessions as well.
The thread display mode options are as follows:

*Linear Mode (oldest first)* - replies are displayed in the order posted, newest at the bottom.  This is the way people were accustomed to on our previous bbs software, and we suggest it is probably the easiest for most users to use and understand.




*Linear Mode (newest first)* - same as above, except shown in reverse order with new replies at the top.  This option is only available via your profile options.


*Threaded Mode* - shows a "tree" indicating which posts were entered as replies to which earlier posts.  The text of only one post is shown at a time but you can click on the individual posts in the tree to see them instead.  The currently-displayed post is indicated in the tree by bold italics and a shaded background. When the posting depth exceeds the depth shown on the tree a link is given to see the additional messages in the tree.





*Hybrid Mode* - similar to Threaded Mode, except that multiple posts are shown below the tree, in the same order as in the tree.  If you click on one of the posts in the tree (or jump into the middle of the tree by going to the first new post), the posts which are displayed will be limited to that post and any further replies _in that branch of the tree_.  The portion of the tree whose messages are being displayed is indicated by background shading on that portion of the tree.  When the posting depth exceeds the depth shown on the tree a link is given to see the additional messages in the tree.




Users who registered in the first few days of this board's operation in June 2005 had Hybrid Mode set as their default when they registered.  More recent registrants had Linear Mode (oldest first) set as their default.



Other Troubleshooting Topics​


----------

